# Some Tips and Tricks of the New Site



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks to some of the members of TiVoCommunity who also went through a conversion....

Want to quote a specific post quickly, without getting into the whole multi-quote button, scrolling to the bottom of the page, etc.?

Just click on the Reply button (lower right corner of each post), not the Quote button. Note that you can scroll back up and keep clicking Reply on other posts, and they'll be added to the reply textbox at the bottom.

Also, you can select some text within a post, and when you hover over the selection, you should see a Reply button, which will add just the selected text to the quoted section that gets added to the bottom box.

In other words, feel free to ignore the Quote button completely if it annoys you.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Another one (also for folks at a computer, not a mobile device)... when you're finished typing in the reply textbox, pressing Tab then Enter, or Tab then spacebar, will post your reply - no need to grab the mouse to click the "Post Reply" button.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Alt-Shift-S (Using Windows, unsure about OSX or Linux) is also a hotkey for the post reply button. (and is for many other forums, including the old site.)


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

If you click on the Post Number it allows you to share that post.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Conversations (Private Messages)...

Instead of forwarding a conversation, you "invite" other members into the conversation via the "Invite More" link to the right of the conversation under Conversation Participants. 

Be aware that invited members will be able to see the entire conversation from the beginning so there may be circumstances where you want to instead copy/paste a new independent conversation.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Find all threads created by user is now under the information tab of their profile page.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

The official The Official "Things I Love About TCF's New Software" Thread! on TiVoCommunity after conversion.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

David Bott said:


> Alt-Shift-S (Using Windows, unsure about OSX or Linux) is also a hotkey for the post reply button. (and is for many other forums, including the old site.)


Looks like Control-Option-S does this in OSX (or at least it did for me using Firefox).

edit: FYI, it only works when your cursor isn't in the text field... so You have to tab or use the mouse to get the focus on something else, otherwise it inserts a text character into the message.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Some things I'm missing (or not finding)...

1. The previous forum had a capability to mark an individual forum read. I'm only seeing the option to mark all forums read. Was that an add-on? OR just a different way the forum worked. Either way, I used that feature a lot. Don't know how many others did.

2. I'm not seeing a setting anywhere to change the number of posts you view at a time. Previous forum software (the last couple actually) usually had a setting in your Preference to set the number of messages displayed at a time. I can't find an equivalent setting here.

Related, it looks like our "first unread" is set somewhere around the first of November on the first login to this new site. I know it had a lot of "unread" messages that I'd already read before the migration. It's not a problem as such, as long as it's a one-time inconvenience for everyone logging in to this new site for the first time. Incidentally, does this site work like the last version where the site "knew" what your last read was? Or is it cookie-based (like our previous previous)? Not a problem, just a retraining of us all if the way this information is stored changes back to the way it was previously. No way to tell for sure until we get more new posts on the new site and have people checking from multiple platforms.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Obviously I'm going to have to update my profile gif.

But is there a way to mark which Forums to include in my New Posts? previously I had deselected all the Dish forums.

EDIT. I found the area to Ignore Forums, but I can't figure out how to add forums to that list.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

trh said:


> But is there a way to mark which Forums to include in my New Posts? previously I had deselected all the Dish forums.


James helped me find this earlier...

When you go into a forum, on the right-hand side there will be an "Ignore Forum" option.










Once you click that, you will see this popup:










I think that will do what you want. You can remove the specific forum from either your Forum List, New Posts, or both.

The option you found from your Profile stumped me earlier. That one only displays what you have already ignored, and allows you to make changes.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Everyone should mark all forums read to set the marker and then it will be correct moving forward.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Stewart Vernon said:


> James helped me find this earlier...
> 
> When you go into a forum, on the right-hand side there will be an "Ignore Forum" option.
> 
> ...


Stew, how is yours dark?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tylorert said:


> Stew, how is yours dark?


You mean the popup? Is it not that way for everyone? I'm on the DBSTalk Style. I haven't even tried to change it to see what happens. For what it's worth, I am using the latest Firefox beta 51b5 on OS X in case any of that makes a difference.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You mean the popup? Is it not that way for everyone? I'm on the DBSTalk Style. I haven't even tried to change it to see what happens. For what it's worth, I am using the latest Firefox beta 51b5 on OS X in case any of that makes a difference.


Ohh, never mind, David should do a dark theame. My forum site is dark and its clean. Is David the Owner?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Alternate themes (including dark) can be selected by Gold and Club members from preferences or bottom left of page.

They are still a work in progress in some cases.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Mike Lang said:


> Alternate themes (including dark) can be selected by Gold and Club members from preferences or bottom left of page.
> 
> They are still a work in progress in some cases.


Oh, The normal users can chance to default or DBS


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Here


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

That should have been fixed. It was a mess up.  You should be seeing the normal colors. And yes, other colors are available for click members along with all ads removed.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

How do you read the next new post without having to scroll back up to the new post link. On mobile.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

peds48 said:


> How do you read the next new post without having to scroll back up to the new post link. On mobile.


@peds48 I am sorry to say I am not sure what you are asking.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Some things I'm missing (or not finding)...
> 1. The previous forum had a capability to mark an individual forum read. I'm only seeing the option to mark all forums read. Was that an add-on? OR just a different way the forum worked. Either way, I used that feature a lot. Don't know how many others did.


This one had me stumped for a bit. But when you are in a forum just click the "Mark Forums Read" button. You will get the option to either mark all read or just the forum you are in.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TheGrove said:


> This one had me stumped for a bit. But when you are in a forum just click the "Mark Forums Read" button. You will get the option to either mark all read or just the forum you are in.
> 
> View attachment 28414


Yeah, this is more like how our older forum worked. But for a while we had an option outside the forum to click and mark a forum read without having to enter it. Not a major functional difference, just need to get used to where it is now.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

David Bott said:


> That should have been fixed. It was a mess up.  You should be seeing the normal colors. And yes, other colors are available for click members along with all ads removed.


I use ad-block  Are you the owner? Of DBSTalk?


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

David Bott said:


> @peds48 I am sorry to say I am not sure what you are asking.


Oh, and david, when you go to some ones profile, if gives you an option to change EMail.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

tylorert said:


> Oh, and david, when you go to some ones profile, if gives you an option to change EMail.


No...that's the status message set for that user. Like yours is loving dbs.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Mike Lang said:


> No...that's the status message set for that user. Like yours is loving dbs.


Ahhhh, Got it thanks Mike!


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I see my dbstalk app on my iphone wont work anymore. Are you going to post a new app? When I try to use the app it says No Topics.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> Is the DBSTalk app from Google Play store retired now? I tried to log in that way.





David Bott said:


> Has not been used in years. I asked for it to be removed, not sure why it has not been if it is still there. You should use TapaTalk app directly.





B Newt said:


> I see my dbstalk app on my iphone wont work anymore. Are you going to post a new app? When I try to use the app it says No Topics.


According to posts earlier today, the DBSTalk app hasn't been supported in years.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I didn't realize it wasnt supported, but I used it every day.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

tylorert said:


> I use ad-block  Are you the owner? Of DBSTalk?


Yes.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Is "new posts" the same as the old "new content"?

Is "watched threads" the same as the old "content I follow"?

Thanks


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Will you be bringing back the "TV Reminders" calendar?


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Is "new posts" the same as the old "new content"?
> 
> Is "watched threads" the same as the old "content I follow"?
> 
> Thanks


Not hard to click them and check and the names kind of give it away. But yes and yes.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

gpg said:


> Will you be bringing back the "TV Reminders" calendar?


Hi...

As of right now, it is not planned as we could not convert all the data and it would have to be all put back in. Also not really sure it was used much (I could be wrong) as there are a lot of ways to get TV show reminders this days. Or even notices of cancels etc. Like this site... Cancelled TV Shows, Renewed Shows, Television News, Ratings Charts - IsMyShowCancelled.com


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

David Bott said:


> Yes.


David, Could you take a peek on my site? I want your opinion.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

David Bott said:


> Hi...
> 
> As of right now, it is not planned as we could not convert all the data and it would have to be all put back in. Also not really sure it was used much (I could be wrong) as there are a lot of ways to get TV show reminders this days. Or even notices of cancels etc. Like this site... Cancelled TV Shows, Renewed Shows, Television News, Ratings Charts - IsMyShowCancelled.com


Sorry to hear this. Since I spend so much time here, that calendar was the easiest way to check when a show was starting or movie releases.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

tylorert said:


> David, Could you take a peek on my site? I want your opinion.


Sorry, no idea what you are referring to.

Actually...I see a URL in your signature...Sorry to say that it has been flagged as a malware site and as such my router protected me from it. Please be so kind to remove the link from your signature.

Warning! The website contains malware. Visiting this site may harm your computer
Detailed informations:

Description:
Sites that directly or indirectly facilitate the distribution of malicious software or source code.
URL: dttech.huskyclick.info


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Missing thread participation indicator. On the XenForo forums I've seen, this takes place by superimposing a mini version of your avatar over the thread starter's avatar in the bottom right corner. Like this:

```
.----------.
    |          |
    |          | <-- Thread starter's avatar
    |          |
    |        .-+-.
    `--------+   | <-- Your mini avatar
             `- -'
```
When you hover your mouse over your mini avatar a tool tip will appear indicating the amount of posts you have made to that thread. Will the indicator that you have posted to a thread eventually return?

Also, I noticed a minor Tapatalk smiley issue that I've seen a couple of times where the smiley used in a post has no textual representation. For those that have issues with their vision and rely on a clipboard type screen reader to read text, the smiley appears invisible because there is no text associated with the smiley. In contrast, there is no such issue with the default XenForo smileys.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Blowgun said:


> Missing thread participation indicator. On the XenForo forums I've seen, this takes place by superimposing a mini version of your avatar over the thread starter's avatar in the bottom right corner. Like this:
> 
> ```
> .----------.
> ...


That's exactly what's displayed here.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Mike Lang said:


> That's exactly what's displayed here.


Yep, I noticed that after I posted. Apparently it's not done to threads prior to the software change, which was what I was basing my observation on. That was my first post since the change over.

Thanks.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm getting the thread participant indicator (my avatar) BUT only on threads I've posted to since the new software. Previous threads that I've participated in don't have my avatar.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It looks like some of those settings don't get activated possibly until a thread is hit by a new post. That might be something we aren't able to do anything about and time will just have to wash that away. Active threads should have that happen pretty quickly. Less active ones are, well, less active anyway


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have made 4 Replies this morning and the threads seem to just disappear.
Where do they go ? I make a lot of Typos and need to edit them quite often. Right now the only way to find them is by going thru my profile.
Help,
Thanks

Edit: I found the Recent Posts and they are in there.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

If/when this happens in the future, try refreshing/reloading the page in your browser.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

How do you turn off email notifications? I've unchecked it under preferences but I'm still getting emails.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> How do you turn off email notifications? I've unchecked it under preferences but I'm still getting emails.


Did you select Save Changes after unselecting e-mail notifications?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> Did you select Save Changes after unselecting e-mail notifications?


Yes


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

It depends on what the notifications are for.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> It depends on what the notifications are for.


Can you explain that a little further please? Thanks


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Can you explain that a little further please? Thanks


What exact notifications are you getting?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> What exact notifications are you getting?


I was getting an email for every new post, but I think I got it fixed now. Thanks


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Where has the NEXT Thread button gone?

I use it all the time when I open a forum I go to the oldest unread forum and begin reading threads, at the end of each thread there has been a Next Thread button to take me to the next unread forum.

It was down where the Watch Thread and Ignore Thread links are now.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> Where has the NEXT Thread button gone?


That was unique to vBulletin. No such thing now.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

So...Whenever I do my daily scan through the forums, I must now read a forum, then maneuver my way back to the main list, select the next forum, repeat 15-20 times??

This is a poor design for such a situation, no way to easily track through all threads sequentially. 

Kick the programmer in the butt and get it put in, you just cost me maybe 30 minutes a day that I may no longer have to devote to helping other people with technical satellite problems.

I read through 4 or 5 forums daily, well almost) and this is the ONLY one with this problem...THE ONLY ONE!!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> So...Whenever I do my daily scan through the forums, I must now read a forum, then maneuver my way back to the main list, select the next forum, repeat 15-20 times??
> 
> This is a poor design for such a situation, no way to easily track through all threads sequentially.
> 
> ...


You can just click on the New Post at the top and it will show you all the posts that you haven't read. You can also deselect certain threads if you don't follow them (example: I am a DIRECTV subscriber, so I've de-selected all the DISH forums).


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The "OTHER" forum uses the same software and they have not only the "Next Thread" link near the bottom right, but they also have a "Previous Thread" link.

BTY, the NEW POST link scrambles all the posts in to one huge mess. It's much more convenient to open a forum, read then simply to proceed to the next, rather than to have to deselect what I don't want to see before I see it.

Hey, maybe you could add multi-view, like they have, that's even better, you get to select only the forums you want to see, filtering out all the mumbo-jumbo. You can select 10-12 rather than deselecting 100, what a concept.

Hey, but I'm not half as irritated with this forum as I am with Dish forcing the CUI on everyone in less than 3 weeks, once more fixing what is not broken.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Next/Previous thread links aren't built in. There are paid third party addons to replicate them, but not natively part of Xenforo.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> Where has the NEXT Thread button gone?


I asked this same question awhile back and got no answer. At least now we know that this is not available on this software. Same reason why I stick with Tapatalk, some much easier to go through all the threads.



peds48 said:


> How do you read the next new post without having to scroll back up to the new post link. On mobile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

A suggestion. While editing a post there is a waiting period before you can submit the edited post. This is very annoying.

I understand the need to curb spam, so the waiting period should not apply to editing posts but only to new posts.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speaking of curbing spam. 

Anyway. Does the time count down from that dialog, or do you have to keep hitting save to find out if enough time has passed?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Is your edit taking less than 9 seconds? Edited. Edited. Edited.

It doesn't seem to be affecting editing via a browser. Perhaps it is a Tapatalk thing?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Blowgun said:


> Speaking of curbing spam.
> 
> Anyway. Does the time count down from that dialog, or do you have to keep hitting save to find out if enough time has passed?


No countdown shown, you must keep hitting save to find out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

James Long said:


> Is your edit taking less than 9 seconds? Edited. Edited. Edited.
> 
> It doesn't seem to be affecting editing via a browser. Perhaps it is a Tapatalk thing?


Sometimes I am just editing a typo. Could be a single character.

If is not happening via browser then it must be a Tapatalk thing but it was NOT happening before, and there has been no update in Tapatalk since the update to the boards. So coincidence?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

^ 9 seconds out of my life -- oh, the humanity!


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> ^ 9 seconds out of my life -- oh, the humanity!


Oh noes! Those 9 seconds are gone forever! Anyhoo anytime when moving to a new forum package, things will crop up. I've done it a few times for a MMO guild forum.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nick said:


> ^ 9 seconds out of my life -- oh, the humanity!


I was under the impression that we were supposed to provide useful feedback to make the site better or make sure we report any bugs we might find not mocking each other for silly things. If the waiting period is a feature I will understand and deal with it. Is not the worse thing in the world.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

peds48 said:


> No countdown shown, you must keep hitting save to find out.


That's a poor design as you shouldn't have to keep hitting save until it works when there is a perfectly good dialog box already on the screen that could update.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I must have missed the post prior to the mocking that clarified whether the 9-seconds was indeed the total wait time, or whether that happened to be nothing more than when the image was captured.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Blowgun said:


> That's a poor design as you shouldn't have to keep hitting save until it works when there is a perfectly good dialog box already on the screen that could update.


Just speaking generally here... When a popup displays that says "please wait 9 seconds" there wouldn't be a need to keep clicking save until it works if you just waited the 9 seconds, right? I'm not being a smart-alec here... just thinking logically. It's like when you get in the car and the kids keep saying "are we there yet" when they know it is going to be longer...

I think, therefore, a popup that says "please wait..." and then gives a time period to wait, is a sufficient popup at that point. If you choose to not wait, you can't blame frustration at it not working on the system that told you how long you needed to wait.

Of course it's an entirely different discussion of whether or not this is a reasonable restriction, and that is above my paygrade. I've seen similar messages on forums if I've tried to post too quickly... or even here on our prior forum software if I was moderating threads and tried to moderate subsequent ones too quickly... I just waited the recommended time and moved onward.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Blowgun said:


> I must have missed the post prior to the mocking that clarified whether the 9-seconds was indeed the total wait time, or whether that happened to be nothing more than when the image was captured.


Yeah, don't k ow exactly the amount of seconds to wait, that was the time to wait when the image was capture. So it could have been 15 seconds

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Just speaking generally here... When a popup displays that says "please wait 9 seconds" there wouldn't be a need to keep clicking save until it works if you just waited the 9 seconds, right? I'm not being a smart-alec here... just thinking logically. .


the issue here is desperation but the lack a better system. The only wait for me to know (for certain) that 9 seconds went by is to click the save button, since the GUI lacks a countdown.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Sometimes I am just editing a typo. Could be a single character.
> 
> If is not happening via browser then it must be a Tapatalk thing but it was NOT happening before, and there has been no update in Tapatalk since the update to the boards. So coincidence?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There's two parts to Tapatalk -- the user installation at your end and the bbs-software-specific add-on at the bbs end. Your end may not have updated, but there's a completely different version running here now since switching to XenForo.

FWIW -- I'm involved with another board that also just switched to XenForo, and we can't get Tapatalk working right either.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

peds48 said:


> The only wait for me to know (for certain) that 9 seconds went by is to click the save button, since the GUI lacks a countdown.


Nine Mississippi, Eight Mississippi, Seven Mississippi, Six Mississippi, Five Mississippi, Four Mississippi, Three Mississippi, Two Mississippi, One Mississippi, POST! 

As you note, the lack of a countdown is in Tapatalk's GUI. It would be interesting to know what the maximum wait time would be. What is the largest number you have seen?

Tapatalk has been a pain for the past year or so with a lot of moderation efforts being put in to removing and merging duplicate threads and posts created by their software. Errors given to users of the app that a post has not been accepted when our software has accepted the post. If a 15 second delay leads to less duplicate posts I'd consider it a feature, not a bug.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Wean yourselves off of Tapatalk. All the cool kids already abandoned it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mike Lang said:


> Wean yourselves off of Tapatalk. All the cool kids already abandoned it.


There are many features in Tapatalk not found on the site itself. The biggest one for me is the list of all new threads (new to me) without the need to refresh each time. Also the site lacking a next button to go to the next unread thread is a big disappointment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Mike Lang said:


> Wean yourselves off of Tapatalk. All the cool kids already abandoned it.


So what do you recommend?

Tapatalk crashes when it tries to load this site.
Tapatalk highlights a dbstalk app that an earlier said is not supported in years.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Xenforo formats beautifully to phones/tablets. No need for a third party app.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Mike Lang said:


> Wean yourselves off of Tapatalk. All the cool kids already abandoned it.


NOT ME!!! I just published my site on it


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Mike Lang said:


> Xenforo formats beautifully to phones/tablets. No need for a third party app.


Not necessarily
On my phone, the portrait orientation has left and right sides cut off.
Landscape is OK but I don't normally use the phone that way.

And if I hit the back symbol on my phone (Android) sometimes it goes all the way back to log in.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mike Lang said:


> Xenforo formats beautifully to phones/tablets. No need for a third party app.


Usability beats looks and that is what Tapatalk offers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Mike Lang said:


> Xenforo formats beautifully to phones/tablets. No need for a third party app.


Unfortunately, that's just not true for the way I like to view on my iphone. I have to tap way to many things to accomplish the same things on tapatalk.. Specific apps with gestures for touch are just more efficient most the time. They need to add those gestures to this software and then it might be better than tapatalk....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Nick said:


> ^ 9 seconds out of my life -- oh, the humanity!


I know for me it's usually when I realize I have a typo or something, just as I hit submit. I like to edit it before it's ever actually seen.


----------

